# Building a Router Table (Abrams?)



## toddbeaulieu (Mar 5, 2010)

I believe my next project will be a router table. Since I really can't spend any more money right now, I plan to use materials that I already have, including my Rockler lift kit and PC router. It seems to work just fine for me.

I think I want to do the Abrams-style table, probably using the design from Crestonwood.










My biggest complaint with my existing table is with the fence slipping mid-cut. I'll be careful to incorporate better lock downs.

My second complaint is not being able to quickly micro-adjust it. I'd love to be able to nudge it - better yet dial it after a test cut, or while aligning it. As opposed to loosening up the knob on one end and trying to gentle nudge it and often going too far.

Third - I'm really thinking of not implementing DC under the table. I just don't think it's worth it. Here's a guy taking the same stance. The video's a bit winded. 

I think the Abrams fence looks adequate, but it's still early to make that decision.

I'd love to hear any feedback on this! Thanks all!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## jdmaher (May 4, 2011)

I considered building my own, but decided to buy an RT1000 instead. It's quite like Norm's, and has proved more than adequate for my simple needs.

Dial-in micro-adjusting is NOT a feature of my table, but I haven't ever actually wished for that. Sometimes I wish for repeatable set-up, but that's really more a matter of operation sequencing and (if necessary) a pencil mark, fit to prior cut, and a test piece. I suspect I'd do the same even if I did have dial-in micro-adjustment (i.e., fit, don't measure).

On mine, the under-table dust-collection is just adequate. I don't get chips in the air, but I do have to cleanup the router compartment when I'm done.

The biggest decision I had to make was whether to use a lift or just get a router with above table height adjustment. It turned out to be much cheaper to just get my Triton router, which has worked well. Maybe not fancy, but quite functional.

Bang-for-the-buck and craft time considered, I'm glad I bought rather than make, since I'd rather build furniture than tools. And I'm glad I saved the money on a lift to spend on buying wood.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

toddbeaulieu….you got the material, lift, router, and the ways to improve the fence. You are well on your way to success.


----------



## Rutager (Feb 4, 2012)

I built the Abram's table and have been very happy with how it worked out- didn't much care for the original fence, so I adapted it to use the Incra fence. I just can't stand the "bump" method of adjusting anything. I'm a big believer in being able to use a knob to dial in a cut.

-Rutager


----------

